# Tach



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Can anyone recomend a good tachometer for checking small engin rpm? Where is the best place to buy one ?

Thanks for all teh good information on small engines. This web site is fantastic. Keep up the good work. 

Thanks.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

I've got a neet one,I can't remember what brand it is but it has a desply that will go up to 18,000 RPM's.it can be hooked up to the spark plug or just point to it.can be set for 2 or 4 cycle engines and 1 or 2 cylinders.I got it from Ashland Small Engines & Parts (in Ashland Mo.)for $135.00.They doesn't sale over the net but the phone is 1-800-828-0668 

Also has a catalog that has just about any small engine part or tool that you'll need.
:thumbsup:


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Repair Guy.


----------

